# [init] Problème à l'arrêt

## Tom_

Bonjour,

Je rencontre quelques problèmes sur mon système Gentoo lorsque je l'arrête.

Tout d'abord, lorsque les différents services se coupent j'ai les erreurs suivantes : 

device-mapper: remove ioctl on failed : Périphérique ou ressource occupé

Le problème le plus génant est que mon pc se bloque parfais à l'extinction sur les éléments suivants : 

- stopping udev

- setting hardware clock using the system clock ...

J'ai la config suivante : 

- Gentoo amd64

- / sur SSD, partition ext4

- /var sur lvm sur un disque dur

Voici les versions d'openrc, udev et lvm2 utilisées : 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-197-r8  USE="acl gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc static-libs -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1  USE="lvm1 readline static udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static-libs -thin" 0 kB

Emerge info : http://pastebin.com/4LZ58DN2

Est-ce que vous auriez une idée sur comment résoudre ces problèmes ? 

Merci d'avance!

----------

## El_Goretto

Le service lvm est bien correctement déclaré avec rc-update coincoin?

----------

## Tom_

Normalement oui : 

thomas@gentoo ~ % sudo rc-update show

Mot de passe : 

                acpid |      default                                  

                  atd |      default                                  

          consolefont | boot                                          

         cpufrequtils |      default                                  

                cupsd |      default                                  

                devfs |                                        sysinit

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                fcron |      default                                  

                 fsck | boot                                          

              hddtemp |      default                                  

               hdparm |      default                                  

           inputlircd |      default                                  

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

           lm_sensors |      default                                  

                local |              nonetwork                        

                  lvm | boot       

             minidlna |      default                                  

              modules |      default                                  

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                  mpd |      default                                  

                 mtab | boot                                          

               net.lo | boot                                          

             net.sit1 |      default                                  

           ntp-client |      default                                  

                 ntpd |      default                                  

              numlock |      default                                  

              postfix |      default                                  

              preload |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

               rdnssd |      default                                  

                 root | boot                                          

                samba |      default                                  

            savecache |                        shutdown               

               smartd |      default                                  

                 sshd |      default                                  

                 swap | boot                                          

            swapfiles | boot                                          

                sysfs |                                        sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                          

                 udev |                                        sysinit

           udev-mount |                                        sysinit

               vsftpd |      default                                  

                  xdm |      default

----------

